# Misfueling Diesel - protection system not working properly?



## New diesel car (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have a diesel X3 2016, first diesel car in 22 years. Last weekend, I went to a different gas station then my usual and having a lot in my mind, I fuelled my car with regular gas. I only realised what I was doing when I noticed the cost was higher then usual.. then I didn't start the car and got it towed. I've learned today that these new models are equiped with an Incorrect Fuelling Protection System (since 2009 or 2010). So if this system would have worked properly, it would have been impossible for me to insert the pump. In fact, after I got my car from the garage, I returned to the same pump and couldn't get it in. I know it is not usual to make that mistake, but does anyone ever experienced the same problem with the protection system not working properly?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! I've moved your question to our BMW diesel forum, you'll get more feedback in here.

Tim


----------



## New diesel car (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

New Diesel Car,

First, welcome to the forum. You are in the right place now.

I'm not certain what the "new" fuel protection system is. I suppose I have the "old" one. The hole is sized so only the diesel nozzle will fit in and release the protection device (tab). Anything larger wont fit and anything smaller wont release the protection device.

Our cars came with an adaptor for those cases where one goes to a diesel truck pump which has the larger diameter nozzle. You insert the adaptor then stick the nozzle in the larger whole in the adaptor. I think it is just a mess and have only used it once in an emergency. It is asking for an oil spill.

There are plenty of examples where the stations have installed the incorrect nozzle on their diesel pumps, putting say a gasoline size when it should have been diesel car size.

Read some of the cases within this site about others, you aren't the first, and wont be the last. At least you figured what you did before ruining your engine.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

A useful device if you car doesn't already have something like this.

https://www.misfuellingprevention.co.uk/

Prevention: better than cure

Some new diesel cars make it virtually impossible to fill up with gasoline. Since BMW launched its clean-diesel 335d and X5 models in the U.S. last year, they have all been fitted with a standard "mis-fueling protection device."

BMW's prevention device is a special mechanism in the filler neck that requires the larger-diameter diesel nozzle to trigger a mechanism that unlocks to open a flap to permit fueling. Hoses for unleaded gasoline have a smaller diameter, and cannot trip the catch that operates the device.

Audi has developed a similar system that it will fit to its 2011 diesel models. In the States, those are the A3 TDI compact hatchback and the Q7 TDI sport utility vehicle.

At least one similar device, known as Diesel Key Europe, is available as an aftermarket accessory in Europe. It can be installed by the car owner, says the company, and also has the secondary benefit of preventing siphoning by fuel thieves.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

So exactly how did you manage to get the gasoline nozzle into the hole?:dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

New diesel fuel filler prevents gasoline fill-up mistakes

Consumer Reports News: February 10, 2009 04:07 PM

One of the hazards of driving diesel cars has been the threat of accidentally filling the tank with gasoline. I know of several diesel-car owners who have generously lent their cars to friends, only to find that the friend has "kindly" filled the tank for them - with the wrong fuel.

Running a diesel engine with gasoline can destroy the engine. And even flushing the fuel tank and fuel system is an expensive proposition.

Gasoline-powered cars are designed to prevent accidental diesel fill-ups. The diameter of the filler receptacle is too small to fit a diesel nozzle. Unfortunately, the reverse has not been true - until now.

On its new diesel models, BMW is introducing a system that will prevent a gas nozzle from being inserted in the diesel filler neck. BMW calls the system the Incorrect Fuelling Protection System <sic>. The filler neck in these diesel models has a locking system that only a standard diesel filler nozzle can release. An unleaded gasoline nozzle with its smaller diameter cannot make the connection to open the filler flap. Our new X5 xDrive35d has this. (Look for a future test of this as well as other diesels, such as the Mercedes-Benz GL320 BlueTec and Audi Q7.)

As more diesels come on the market that meet new air quality standards, this clever, low-buck concept could remove the worries of filling up with the wrong fuel.

-Eric Evarts


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't feel bad, or alone!:thumbup:

Rise in number of motorists using wrong fuel, says AA 

Motorists are being hit with large bills after accidentally putting unsuitable fuel into their vehicles. 


INCIDENTS OF MOTORISTS putting the wrong type of fuel into their vehicles increases during this year, according to the AA***8217;s annual breakdown review.

More motorists were found to have put petrol in a diesel engine that the other way around, which the AA says is due to the size of nozzles.

The AA***8217;s 2012 breakdown records suggest that men are more inclined to make the mistake than women.

***8220;This slight increase we***8217;re seeing is not wholly unsurprising given the growing preference for diesel cars in this country,***8221; said Conor Faughnan, Director of Consumer Affairs, AA Ireland. ***8220;Most often its drivers who have switched from a petrol to a diesel car who miss-fuel. Recently we even had one motorist miss-fuel twice in the one week; we also have customers who have called us out on four and even five occasions.***8221;

Although the error is common, the AA says that drivers are often quite embarrassed about it ***8211; with some opting to pay in cash so their partner doesn***8217;t discover their mistake.

***8220;People are very embarrassed by it but you are not alone. Every time someone calls they feel as if they are the only idiot who could possibly make this mistake,***8221; Stephen Kavanagh, AA Fuel Assist Technician: ***8220;In fact we will deal with about a hundred calls a month. We even had a case recently where a husband and wife both called us quite separately. Both had made the same mistake and both were very anxious not to let the other one find out what they had done. We also had customers go to put the wrong nozzle in again immediately after we***8217;ve drained their tanks they***8217;ve been so flustered.***8221;


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

The below is embarrassing but I will tell my near major screw up story.

FM and new guy,
I had a near miss on this. I was in a big hurry (that's a red flag to avoid first of all). I pulled up to the station that I normally go to for gassing up my truck. I grabbed the gas pump which has a black handle instead of the green handle. This isn't a sure fire thing as sometimes stations can have wrong color plastic on the handle of the pump. It wouldn't go in the hole. I even got out the adapter that FM mentioned above. I put adapter in hole and put the gas handle into adapter and of course it goes right in. The only saving grace here was that I was pushing the green button on the pump for diesel. So, nothing was coming out of the black handle pump. Then I about **** bricks when I realized what I was doing. 

Moral of the story is I NEVER get in a hurry when I'm doing diesel fuel now. I go to certain stations to put gas in my truck (Dodge with 5.7L hemi) and I go to complete different station and always the same one for diesel going into the 335D. When I'm on a road trip with 335D, I am super careful and go real slow to not screw up. Getting into a routine can be dangerous. In the first paragraph, I had went to place where I normally fill up my gasoline powered truck. This nearly shot me in the foot. I am so lucky. I too would have realized and not started the bmw and had it towed. 

Did they just drain your tank and line up to the fuel filter? Curious what was done in terms of gasoline removal.


----------



## New diesel car (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi,

The protection system I am refering to is the same you described (i believe it's a standard since 2010). Still, I was able to insert the nozzle of a regular pump very easily (obviously since I managed to put 70$ worth of gas). So the only explanation I can think of is that the protection system didn't work properly... and I am wondering if others had have the same situation.


----------



## New diesel car (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi BB Cuda,

As I said, my car is equipped with the fuel protection system, it just didn't work since I was able to enter the smaller pump. 
They charged me 1100$.. said that they needed to remove the back seat to access the tank, emptied the 2 tanks and clean the pipes, and change the filter and other small parts. I am not sure I should have paid for this if the protection system was broken!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

New diesel car said:


> . In fact, after I got my car from the garage, I returned to the same pump and couldn't get it in.


Wait, what??????

Are you saying "they changed the nozzle at the station"

or

"they changed my car to a newer protection system at the shop"

???????????????????

Funny, I have a diesel truck and a diesel tractor, big fat old holes for tank openings...and I ave NEVER had a misfueling issue. In 40+ years of driving gas and diesel vehicles too....


----------



## New diesel car (Jan 24, 2017)

Haha! Like anybody would do, I didn't force it or whatever! The protection system didn't work that time. Since it was working when I returned to test it and find out what the problem was, the only thing I can think of is that the last time I put diesel, it didn't snap back correctly. I am curious to know if it happens to others... I know the odds are low since the mistake itself is not something happening all the time


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

then again, I've tried to put a diesel nozzel in my diesel and the gate wouldn't open without some gimmying. Then I've found some places used the wrong nozzle sizes--that is, they got a bulk deal on gas nozzles so they just used it for both gas and diesel. They should make make the two nozzles different shapes.


----------



## New diesel car (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey Ard,

Definetly not the gas station who changed the pump! IT happenned on saturday and I returned on monday to check the pump afterI was told about the protection system and that time, it didn't fit. It's a very busy gas station, there is no way that they had a diesel nozzle on a regular pump on a saturday, no one would have been able to fill up. the only logic explanation I can see is that the protection system on my car was not snapped correctly or something!


----------



## New diesel car (Jan 24, 2017)

My apologies for all the misspellings! I have a french phone with auto-correct, didn't realise it was making my already bad english worst!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

As my driving routine is pretty much set I usually only fill up at one particular station. The Diesel is at a separate pump located in the middle of an island with two gas pumps. You can fill up on either side but the car sized diesel nozzle is on one side and the truck size is on the other. I usually have to wait a few minutes for someone filling with gas to move out so I can access the diesel pump. So I doubt I could make a mistake while on my normal routine.

That said, do a road trip or venture out of my usual area, and I have to pay particular attention to be sure I find the diesel pump and then that it is the automobile size, not the truck side. Rarely I find the diesel nozzle sharing the same pump as the gasoline, but it happens often enough.

Forget about trying to follow a color scheme. Green, Yellow, Black, I just ignore that.

Oh, and my wife has only filled her diesel MB about all of three times in 3 years. I take care of that unless an emergency.:yikes:


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

@NewDieselCar, I would suggest two things: (1) nobody's misfueling system works perfectly, caution on the part of the user is always advised; and (2) stations frequently put the wrong nozzle on pumps, and change them sometimes when they realize that they have done so. It is quite possible that shortly before you arrived the first time, somebody stupidly put a diesel handle on that gas pump. You then misfueled easily. After you had the car towed, the management realized their error because (a) you had the misfueling adventure in spite of the device to prevent it, and (b) a gas customer couldn't get the nozzle into their tank to buy gas and complained. So they switched to the right nozzle before you got back with the car after repairs.

AND BTW, you did exactly the right thing as soon as you realized the error. It costs a few hundred bucks to tow the car, drain and flush. The second you start the engine, you suck gas into the fuel lines and the fuel filter, and the price starts going up exponentially. The price doubles immediately because then you also have to flush the entire fuel system (without running the engine some more) and replace the fuel filter. This requires a lot of labor. If you try driving off and burning off the bad fuel, you can wind up with bills in the thousands, up to and including replacing the entire fueling system, and even the entire motor as well.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

The gas stations i go to usually have a stand alone diesel pump, never seen one that has all 3 grades and diesel on one pump, i have back in the day so maybe the new stations are going with the stand alone diesel pumps.
Sucks this happened but its user error, regardless of the gate thing not working properly. Nothing is 100% proof.


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

Sorry this happened, OP.

Stories like this are why I'm glad my wife doesn't care to drive my X5D. I can just picture her trying to put gas in. :rofl:


----------

